# Paklab



## MFC (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of paklab? Can these prices be for real?

http://www.paklabproducts.com/en/ViewCategory.aspx?oref=8


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 10, 2010)

Amazon has a 23L glass carboy on there from them for $28 free shipping.

Not sure what the shipping is on that site - but it says it calculates at the time of shipping and then added to the price.


----------



## Brian (Nov 10, 2010)

From my experieance and this is just my opinion (it may or may not always be true)but if they are not willing to let you know what the shipping is before you order than it is probbaly to high and that is why they can lower the price on the item.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian said:


> From my experieance and this is just my opinion (it may or may not always be true)but if they are not willing to let you know what the shipping is before you order than it is probbaly to high and that is why they can lower the price on the item.



I would agree with that - even though it is $18 - i won't buy it b/c i don't know what the overhead costs are for this. They could say it is $20 to shipping and handling.

Check amazon for some of those products - like stated earlier the paklab 23L carboy goes for $28 on there and free shipping.


----------



## Torch404 (Nov 10, 2010)

They're shipping from Canada too, that gonna be way more then the 10$ difference at Amazon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 10, 2010)

This is the place in Canada myself and a few others buy from. http://www.musca.com/store/cat52_1.htm Check the price on the mini jet filter. I bought mine there along with the filters. The shipping was fair but the total price was awesome. They call or email you the final price including shipping before sending. The kind lady even told me not to purchase a few things because the shipping would kill me. Not because of the weight but because of the size of box. I think it was the 90 bottle tree.


----------



## MFC (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool thanks. I'm looking for a corker an it says 38 at paklab for a portuguese that's dirt cheap. Why don't they have these prices in the US.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 10, 2010)

i have ordered some supplies from Paklab...i can say that they have been on the up and up..its all a matter of verifying beforehand what you final US dollar cost that includes shipping and go from there


----------

